# Hey Justin.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Andy doesnt seem to like his new Funtana 90. I dont think he is a 3D type of guy, but rather an aerobatic hot rodder. Since he has a Saito 100, what plane would you recommend for him?

He likes my 4* better! :slimer:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Define aerobatic hot-rodder.

There are a ton of choices, the 100 will rock in just about any 60 size plane. If he wants to hot-rod I wouldn't recommend going bigger than a 60. 

Kit's? I don't know about kits. I know you can get a lot of planes, but it depends on how hot-rod he want to go. It seems like most of the hot-rod planes only come in ARF's. You can definitely get "scale Extra's" in kits. 

I have really been eyeballing the GP Reactor bipe 60. It is a 3D plane too, but much different than the Funtana. The Funtana is a straight up 3D plane. It floats like crazy with the thick wing, and the huge control surfaces can only be toned down so far. It basically only flies good as an all-out 3D plane. A lot of other 3D planes don't have the thick wing or huge surfaces, they can be flown more like an aerobatic plane, especially a bipe. The Saito 100 would be the perfect engine for it too. The GP reactor bipe is a little pricey though, almost $300 for and ARF. I can get it for less than $260 shipped from Tower, but I would have to order a few glow plugs or something with it to bring the price down. If it is built like my Extra was, I would consider it money well spent. Also, ALL of the ARF's have been getting more expensive, some have more than doubled in the past year or so. Anything from H9 will be in the same price range, plane for plane.

Whatever plane he thinks of, he can probably get it in a 60 size ARF. It just depends on how much he wants to spend. If he goes with a cheaper brand he can probably find something in the $150 range for an ARF. I have heard more people say that the Nitromodels planes can be good with a little extra work. Personally, I like quality. When all is said and done, quality is cheaper in the long run. If you buy a second rate plane, you will probably spend more time and money getting it to be what you want it to be, than you would just getting a good plane in the first place.

Unless of coarse you crash it within the first few flights.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm thinking something like an Extra or the H9 Pulse XT.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Oh yea! Thats you!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Justin , you should buy my plane. Dirt cheap.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Most likely not interested Andy. Sorry. I would love to have your plane, especially if it would help you out, but even if you gave it to me dirt cheap, I don't have an engine or servos for it, and I don't really want to spend the money on an engine and a bunch of servos right now. Plus, I still have the Showtime hanging on my wall, if I were going to fork over the cash for a new engine it would go in that. Put it on Craigslist, you would probably get more for it there than I would be willing to pay for it. 

You are selling it as an airframe only, right?


----------



## Bentrod (Jan 11, 2005)

Andy,

Bring it to the Swap Meet at Scobee on the 22nd.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Everything is included Justin, motor, servos and radio if you want it. Just name the price. I'm gonna buy an other extreme flight extra like the one I lost. I already have the motor speedcontrol and batteries for it.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Put it on Craigslist, I bet you can get at least $250 for it there. List it for $350 and go from there. The most I could give you for it is $100, which, as you know, is ridiculous for that plane. Sorry bro, I just can't swing it right now.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Like Corey said, take it to the swap meet. Its next weekend!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I am going to try to make it to the swap meet. I have a bunch of stuff I want to sell, mostly car stuff though. I might try to sell the Showtime, I haven't decided yet. Gary, remember the Showtime engine versus gas plane conversation? Well, I am going to need a gas field box setup now that I have the Zero. That puts me one more big step towards getting the gasser.

I still want the Reactor bipe too though.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I've been checking out the extreme flight extra 50cc. I might end up getting that one. Its 7 feet tall, thats crazy. But do I really need a plane that big? Hmmmmm.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Couldnt pass this deal up. Itll be a few months before I finish building the SSE and wanted a .40 arf to complement my 4* .60. Something in the sport catagory but also semi docile. I allready have a Magnum .52 2 stroke I bought for $70 for the SSE. Tower has a $20 off deal for anything over $149. The GP Big Stik .40 arf is $149.99. With easy pay and the $20 off, I paid $46.66 now, $46.66 next month, and then $46.66 the month after that.

I have ten planes now. lol


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

My new plane.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> My new plane.


What? You ordered it?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Gary said:


> What? You ordered it?


In my mind I have. Its gonna be about a $2000.00 investment. I had rent and bills with this last check , but should have enough to get the plane and motor with the next one. I'm ready.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> In my mind I have. Its gonna be about a $2000.00 investment. I had rent and bills with this last check , but should have enough to get the plane and motor with the next one. I'm ready.


Ill help you build it bro!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I thought you didn't want a 3D pane? lol....

Freaking sweet plane, and if you can get it all up for $2000, that's relatively cheap. Do you have a good radio already?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

A DX7 should do it , right?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna go pro!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

fishermanX said:


> A DX7 should do it , right?


I would think so. The DX7 is the Spektrum version of my radio, the JR X-378. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work.

I now a lot of guys who run big planes like that use dual receivers, not really sure how that works. I know it involves a lot of electronics that you don't usually find in a nitro plane.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> I'm gonna go pro!


Pro what?

I don't know what you're talking about, but I like the sound of it already.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Pro what?
> 
> I don't know what you're talking about, but I like the sound of it already.


As an RC pilot! 

LOL!

I was in the groove yesterday. Three times out with the 4* and I'm greasing every landing, well, except the last one. I took my eyes off the plane about a foot off the ground to trim down the throttle. I touched a wing tip and looked kinda goofy. Stupid move on my part but there was no damage. I'm pretty happy at how quickly I'm advancing.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

fishermanX said:


> A DX7 should do it , right?


Dx7 will do peachy. Very nice plane, what engine are you putting in it?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> As an RC pilot!
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I was in the groove yesterday. I'm pretty happy at how quickly I'm advancing.


I told you you would! Like I said before, you might as well go ahead and order a nice 3D plane now. :biggrin:

Might as well make it eleven. Better yet, make it twelve, just in case.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> I told you you would! Like I said before, you might as well go ahead and order a nice 3D plane now. :biggrin:
> 
> Might as well make it eleven. Better yet, make it twelve, just in case.


The SSE is on the bench.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Cool!

So is mine.....still......... You will probably have yours done before I do....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Cool!
> 
> So is mine.....still......... You will probably have yours done before I do....


Naw. This will be a slow build. I have a feeling it wont be my type of plane anyway. The 4* seems to fit me very well. I really like that plane. And that huge arsed engine on it. lol


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Ha! I guaranty you won't be saying that after you spend some time behind the sticks! :mpd:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Ha! I guaranty you won't be saying that after you spend some time behind the sticks! :mpd:


I have this fear of flying a plane that fly's as well upside down as right side up. lol


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> I have this fear of flying a plane that fly's as well upside down as right side up. lol


That's one of the best things about it!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> That's one of the best things about it!


Your probably right. It just uncharted territory for me. I sorta thought moving up from the LT-40 to the 4* 60 would a big move, but you were right. It's not like a night and day difference from the trainer, however, it does fly really nice! Looks good and that sound from the Saito 100 is unbelivable. Just a raw 4 stroke hanging out there with no cowl and exhaust deflecter is something to witness. :biggrin:

My GP Big Stik 40 will show up tomarrow. Tonight Ill start stripping the electronics out of the trainer and pull the Mangum 52 4 stroke out. Orginally I wanted to put that motor in the Big Stik and save the 52 2 stroke for the SSE. But I went and asked the guys on RCU and naturally they said no, it would be underpowered. All I got was confused.

The Magnum 52 rfs has enough power to pull the LT-40 weighing in at about 7 lbs dang near unlimited vert, but not enough power to pull a 5 1/2 lb Big Stik off the ground with allmost identical wing loading?

Magnum 52 2 stroke recommended prop for break in. 10x6 after that, possibly up to a 11x6.

My magnum 52 4 stroke. Im running a 12x5 prop with 10% nitro. If I upped the nitro to 15% with the 12x5 MAS K series, or possibly a 12x6 prop, I think it would pull the Stik just fine. May not be a speed demon, but thats not what I want just yet. Just a smaller plane that has a little more aerobatic ability over the 4*, and still fly slow when I want to. Torque over RPM so to speak. A Harley, not a Ninja.

What to do, what to do?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I would think either one of those engines would be fine for either plane. My buddy had a .40 stick like yours, he was running an old worn-out .40 that wouldn't even stay running, but when it was running it was flying it ok. He dead-sticked and put it into a heavy steel fence, immediately followed by a concrete wall. lol....

I had the 55ax in my SSE, and wasn't that happy with the performance. It was ok, but not what I was hoping for. I think I may have had too much prop though. I am going to put the 55ax back in it and try MAS-K 12x4. I had a 12x4 in the GP extra, and couldn't believe how well it flew. The OS .60fx flew the SSE pretty good.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks bro. Ill just go with the 2 stroke. They say these Magnums are ported for high RPM. Im gonna go ahead and build it up without any dihedral in the wing for something a little hotter.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

You know, the more I think about it, the 52 fs might not be enough for the SSE. I'm sure it will fly it, but will it hover?h:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> You know, the more I think about it, the 52 fs might not be enough for the SSE. I'm sure it will fly it, but will it hover?h:


I allready have a plane that will hover. 

Man, this Big Stik arf sucks. Ill never buy another arf again.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> I allready have a plane that will hover.
> 
> Man, this Big Stik arf sucks. Ill never buy another arf again.


LOL!!!! That sucks, because just a few weeks ago you said you would never buy another kit again. I guess you will have to go back to cars now!:tongue:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Is that your FA65 on CL? You should put that in the SSE!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> LOL!!!! That sucks, because just a few weeks ago you said you would never buy another kit again. I guess you will have to go back to cars now!:tongue:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I'm taking up rug weaving. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Is that your FA65 on CL? You should put that in the SSE!!!


Nope. Wish I had it though.

http://houston.craigslist.org/tag/1334863534.html


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm buying one of these on payday. http://www.parkzone.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=PKZ3580


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have a Big Stik.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Mines bigger.:slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

lol.

I cannot belive Im not burnt out on planes yet. Seems like everyother hobby I get into I lose interest in a month or two. Oh BTW. I just put the Magnum 2 stroke up against the Big Stik's firewall and....

I *WILL *have enough power. :rotfl:

Looks way too big. :tongue:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

fishermanX said:


> I'm buying one of these on payday. http://www.parkzone.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=PKZ3580


The Parkzone site is not working, what plane is it?

What about the Extreme Flight Extra?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is the proper way to power a plane. Kinda like my 4*


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, that's the way to do it!

I could do that with my Funtana.

I completely forgot about the swap meat yesterday. Dang it!:headknock

Did anybody go? How was it?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Oh yeah, that's the way to do it!
> 
> I could do that with my Funtana.
> 
> ...


I didnt go. I must be getting old. I hurt myself sleeping.lol I woke up with a pulled muscle or something in my arm and couldnt even raise it.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> I didnt go. I must be getting old. I hurt myself sleeping.lol I woke up with a pulled muscle or something in my arm and couldnt even raise it.


Bummer. Did you do any flying this weekend?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Bummer. Did you do any flying this weekend?


Naw. Somebody needs to get his own flight box and use his OWN fuel!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I cant wait to get paid.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It keeps spinning! Wont it fly straight? 

:slimer:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

That is very cool, but I agree with the guy on the video, I wish they would make a bigger "floatyer" version. Or better yet a bigger "floatyer" yak version.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> It keeps spinning! Wont it fly straight?
> 
> :slimer:


Probably not.:tongue:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Check this out


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Inverted hovering is cool. I can do it on the sim.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey justin, come fly tommorow you punk!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

fishermanX said:


> Hey justin, come fly tommorow you punk!


LOL....:tongue:

Maybe I'll throw the Typhoon in the truck and cruise down there. What time y'all going to be there?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> LOL....:tongue:
> 
> Maybe I'll throw the Typhoon in the truck and cruise down there. What time y'all going to be there?


Were starting to show up later, and stay later. two weeks ago was 8:00 to 12:30.

Show up bro!


----------

